

Inspired by Farbrasuch's release, Memon releases the sources to Demopaja - willvarfar
http://digestingduck.blogspot.se/2012/04/demopaja-sources.html

======
Tichy
I feel like I stumbled into Middle Earth or some fairy tale. And then
Trobrowich called upon the Middians, and they sent their best warriors. An
epic battle ensued, leaving slain Brubicks and Gagagnoths all over the place.

~~~
jonbro
I don't have any problem managing handles on the web without feeling like I am
out of my depth.

Do you want an explanation of why this matters?
[https://github.com/blog/1103-ten-years-of-farbrausch-
product...](https://github.com/blog/1103-ten-years-of-farbrausch-productions-
on-github) explains the farbrausch release. Mopi is another famous demogroup,
and they have released one of their tools.

The demoscene is eurocentric, and a bunch of the naming reflects that. That
may be the reason that things seem middle-earthy.

~~~
Tichy
Ah, Farbrausch I would have understood - I didn't recognize it because of the
misspelling (Farbrasuch).

I have nothing against fancy names, but the linked article didn't really give
me any more context, so the names could have referred to anything.

